# Buying used crates *CAUTION*



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Some of you may recall my girlfriend that bought a puppy from a pet store and she died in three days from Parvo. She bought a new crate and carrier for this puppy and was going to donate them. After mentioning this to her vet, she decided to throw them away instead. Likewise, my stylist's puppy died from Parvo and she did sell her crate on Craigslist trying to recuperate some of the money she lost.

If you are buying used crates or carriers, you might not know if an infected dog was in it before yours. Here is a site that will give you specific advice on cleaning: http://www.sheltermedicine.com/portal/is_cleaning.shtml#top3


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting this info Kimberly.:thumb:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome, Julie.

By the way, there are a couple of web sites that advocate using bleach to kill parvo, but you really need to be careful about the dilution with water - not too much and not too little. The web site I listed has more specific information. I also found a veterinary web site that has specific info as well. Be careful about reading anyone else's advice about how to kill the Parvovirus if it isn't a well-known, veterinary-sound web site.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My goodness, Kimberly, I don't know that I would have ever thought about this issue. Thank you for posting about it. I don't think I'll ever take the chance on buying a used crate, now that you've pointed this out.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

OMGosh...thanks you for posting this information. I would have never thought about a crate maybe being infected and I bet lots of other people wouldn't think about it either. Good information, Kimberly!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I specifically mention it because both of these women are WONDERFUL people and never thought about how their item might bring the same grief to someone else, so there is a high probability that others wouldn't either.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> OMGosh...thanks you for posting this information. I would have never thought about a crate maybe being infected and I bet lots of other people wouldn't think about it either. Good information, Kimberly!!!!


Great advice Kimberly! I am always ready to "share and recycle" but never gave that part a thought........


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I never thought of that either, thanks for posting the info.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is scary info and much needed. So many times you wouldn't think nothing about buying a used crate and splurging on other things for a new puppy(such as toys)....but this would scare me enough to just spend a little extra and buy a new crate.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

When I saw the title of this thread I thought of Maryam's little parvo puppy. This is such important information because I would have never thought twice about buying a used crate but obviously disease is something to consider.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think this is a very important reminder and especially those who take in a "rescue" the same thing applies- you have to quarantine. When i think about it, I was very careless with Autumn and let her with my dogs.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you for posting this. I just got a crate and ex pen from craiglist! I was planning to clean everythign before getting a puppy, but thoguth soap would be just fine! The link you posted is great!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Very great info Kimberly! When I thought about taking little Henry in, I was going to keep him in an ex-pen on linoleum floors for easy cleaning/disinfecting with a small crate, that Pablo outgrew and that I could potentially just throw away. I also didn't allow Pablo to get too close to him when we met them outside. When I saw Henry the next morning I realized he was quite sick and opted to keep him in the neighbor's crate and didn't even take him inside our home but waited outside for Joey to arrive and we left right away. When I returned the crate, I warned the neighbor that she needs to clean and disinfect the crate with a bleach solution and told her it was OK to re-use it for her cats but to *never* put a dog in it again despite disinfecting it. I made sure she understood the severity of it because I think we don't always think that far ahead or maybe just do know any better.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! I would not of even thought about a crate! Thanks for the heads up Kimberly.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome Linda.

Maryam, you are so good to have given her a warning too.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That was good information that I'm sure will save someone's dog. I never would have thought about that.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

...... bumping for others to see...... 

View attachment 22640


----------

